# CN extended train length



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Talking tonight at coffee with a friend that's an engineer for CN ...apparantly current limits are 15,200 ft with four AC drive 4400 hp loco's, and an increase to 16,500 ft is coming soon .. well over three miles ...
can't reproduce that on my HO layout ..


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds like around 300 cars. Count the cars on that train as it passes.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

mopac said:


> Sounds like around 300 cars. Count the cars on that train as it passes.



No thanks


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

My wife is a compulsive train car counter. I don't DARE speak while a train is passing for fear of her losing her count. 
Bob


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

mopac said:


> Sounds like around 300 cars. Count the cars on that train as it passes.


I tried...lost count at 117. Never again!


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I saw him at coffee this moring, and was easier to just ask .. 
He said last run at 15,200 ft was 262 cars, didn't ask about the mix though


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I think his twin brother rolls thru Flint a couple times each day  so I've started keeping a bag of chips and some cookies in the glove box. :goofball:


----------

